# Spotted in Dublin : Bentley with a Taxi sign on it



## olddog (19 Apr 2007)

Not much style to that !


----------



## nt00deep (19 Apr 2007)

Michael O'Leary ?


----------



## Gabriel (19 Apr 2007)

nt00deep said:


> Michael O'Leary ?



So I believe...


----------



## RonanC (19 Apr 2007)

are you sure it was a Bentley and not a Chrysler 300C ??? they look pretty similar from the front.. 

http://www.chrysler.com/en/300/img/300_hotspot.jpg


----------



## efm (19 Apr 2007)

Dose it look like this? - If so it's a Chrysler 300C not a Bentley

Edit: Dag nagit - RonanC got there before me


----------



## olddog (19 Apr 2007)

Aye, it was a Bentley

There was I thinking MOL still had a Merc

I must keep up in future

Sure wouldn't he have both ?


----------



## kiwijbob (19 Apr 2007)

I've seen a Chrysler 300C with a taxi sign in dublin, had 
to double take as i thought it was a bently too


----------



## r2d2 (19 Apr 2007)

RonanC said:


> are you sure it was a Bentley and not a Chrysler 300C ??? they look pretty similar from the front..
> 
> http://www.chrysler.com/en/300/img/300_hotspot.jpg


 
Exactly what I thought when I saw it but as it went past I saw it's rear end and it was a Bentley !!


----------



## Luternau (21 Apr 2007)

I seem to have mis-laid my bentley. Its easily recognisable as it has a taxi plate. If you see it around town please let me know.  Reward offered-free travel for life on all Aer Leary tranatlantic flights-Terms and conditions apply.


----------



## Megan (22 Apr 2007)

Luternau said:


> I seem to have mis-laid my bentley. Its easily recognisable as it has a taxi plate. If you see it around town please let me know.  Reward offered-free travel for life on all Aer Leary tranatlantic flights-Terms and conditions apply.



You will find it in the "SHORT STAY" car park at Dublin airport.


----------

